# Good deal on a Sage Xi3/Xi2?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find a good deal on a Sage Xi3 or an Xi2? Been looking around the interwebs and can't quite find a deal I can't live without.


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a 4 piece 8 weight xi2 I don't use...just make an offer...it's in perfect condition...don't have the tube....


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! PM sent.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I also need a reel to go with a new rod, so I'm interested in a Tibor Everglades 8wt (or 7-8-9, however it's listed). If anyone has something like that (or similar) they'd be interested in getting rid of please let me know!


----------

